# ahhh i could just scream!!!



## Ninja (Nov 1, 2010)

Idk if anyone remembers, but ninja had a digestive issue recently so I took him to the vet for a heartworm test (which he passed) and told the vet about his troubles. He gave me antibiotics for him and said if he doesn't get better within a few days bring him back. So ninja got better and now once AGAIN he started having diarehia issues. He even had it at our obedience class and got all dirty so I had to bring him home and wash him.

BUT heres the thing- today was the first day I ever tried giving him hot dogs as a treat. The trainer said since he frequently has chicken I should try and mix up the treats. So I tried the hotdog and I'm thinking could that maybe be the reason why? But he had a little more diarrehia again tonight I figured it would be out of his system by now. I also read online sometimes stress can be a factor and he is still quite stressed when we go to the doggie classes, excessive yawning/stretching.

I'm going to be taking him in to the vet's again Monday but my family really doesn't want me to. We don't want to put him on more meds- he's been on so many over the year. I'm also worried about an obstruction but he eats normally so could that be ruled out? 

I'm so worried and upset but I do tend to over do it sometimes and everybody no's this about me, which is why they don't want me taking him in. We gave him some pumpkin so I'm hoping that'll help. I really just don't no what to do. 

I forgot to add, he still plays normally and is happy and bouncy which is why I am so so confused!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Stop the hot dog and see what happens. That could be the problem if it's they only change you made.


----------



## Ninja (Nov 1, 2010)

I think it was. I kept an eye on him all night and he went normally a couple of hrs after my post. And today everything is normal. The pumpkin also helped. Thanks Michele for your answer!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

irnfit said:


> Stop the hot dog and see what happens. That could be the problem if it's they only change you made.


yep, stick with something chicken.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Lumi, It could be stress. Yogi always has diarrhea after his Wed. night class with the big dogs, everytime we change class, and there are new dogs he has this problem also I put up with him being reactive to the new dogs in class. We keep increasing the amount of dogs he is exposed too and this increases his stress. My girl Misty also had diarrhea after her first few beginner classes, she is fine now and changing class does not even make her blink. So maybe you could keep track of when Ninja has the problem and see if it might be because of stress. I would not give the hotdogs they have a lot of salt and that can upset a tummy (Hav's are small dogs so it is a good bit of salt for them). String cheese works well for some dogs (it's a bit salty too). Speaking of treats there is a guy in Misty's class that brings Cheatoos for his boxer it has a slight overbite and by the end of class its teeth are yellow orange!

I hope Ninja feels better soon.


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

The antibiotics could be causing Ninja's diarrhea. Here's why: antibiotics kill bacteria in the digestive tract and the drug does not discriminate between good and bad bacteria.

Dogs [as well as humans] need certain good bacteria ["flora"] in their intestines fo proper digestion of their foood. After adinistration of antibiotics, it is often necessary to replenish the good bacteria in the gut.

Our rescue boy, Buster, had several problems requiring antibiotics after we brought him home from the animal shelter. It wasn't until I thought of asking the vet for Probiotics that he started to improve.

Pumpkin can be helpful with loose stools, but if it is not making a difference, you may want to ask the vet for probiotics.


----------



## Ninja (Nov 1, 2010)

Thank you StarrLhasa. The pumpkin has helped and worked like a charm. 

Robbie- I think it was from stress and the hot dog. I started thinking about it, ever since we started classes he has had the diarrhae. I was freaking out because it was occurring so often I didn't no why. Then also the issue with his eating hair freaked my out. I think now he's okay. I was so confused because otherwise, he was totally fine. No excessive lethargy, still bouncy and happy playful and everything. After reading it could be from stress I think thats what it might be. I'm going to see what happens again on Saturday and if it happens again then it's definitely from the stress. But as of right now, he's back to a normal tummy.


----------

